# Stiff or Reg?



## Parmo (Feb 19, 2010)

Just asking if I would be ok for stiff S300 shafts.  I hit a driver between 93-100mph and a 7i 145-155.  Do you think I will be able to pull off stiff S300's on I5's?


----------



## JustOne (Feb 19, 2010)

In a word... No.


----------



## Parmo (Feb 19, 2010)

In a word... No.
		
Click to expand...

Please base this on fact.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 19, 2010)

In a word... No.
		
Click to expand...

Please base this on fact.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Parmo (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a swing speed of 87-93 in irons and a stiff shaft is no good?


----------



## bobmac (Feb 19, 2010)

As James said, no


----------



## CannyFifer (Feb 19, 2010)

i hit about the same and couldnt hit project x 5.5's as they were too stiff. i'd say regular but get the ping man to assess you. i learned from buying clubs that were no good to me second hand and now on my 5th set of irons in 8 months but always sold them om as they were cheap but not the set you are buying.Ping AWT shafts are fine for me just got the wrong lie


----------



## JustOne (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm with Bobmac....


----------



## Parmo (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok.. I will go for reg shafts even though I need stiff shafts for my driver and fairway.  I respect the forums voice.

Just one more thing.

Buy a cheap set of I5's off EBay or save and get CF on a new set of Pings?


----------



## percy_layer (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a swing speed of 87-93 in irons and a stiff shaft is no good?
		
Click to expand...

I would say you could use stiff shafts in your irons, my swingspeed is similar and i always get fitted with stiff shafts, normally Dynamic Gold S300


----------



## bobmac (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm with Bobmac.... 

Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

I had S300's in a set of Callys and it was like swinging a girder.
No feedback at all


----------



## Parmo (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm with Bobmac.... 

Click to expand...








Click to expand...

Is this a lovefest forgodsake!!!

Ok I heard you are best going for the most flex you can get away with.

But my second question Uncle Bob, should I buy cheap or save and get CF?


----------



## birdieman (Feb 19, 2010)

According to True Temper shaft fit http://www.truetemper.com/shaftfit/#
if he hits 7 iron 150 with an average swing speed and wants a lower trajectory they say S300 =stiff, mid-trajectory they say rifle 5.0 which is firm I think, between reg and stiff?

He probably could hit S300 ok especially if he can average 155 yds with 7i.  

Also depends on swing, if its wide, smooth and sweeps like Mony the regs may be better but if its quick and steeper then stiff may be better.

Try several flexes and shafts and see what works best would be my advice.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 19, 2010)

Save, get custom fitted and then dont blame the clubs for a bad shot.


----------



## Parmo (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't have the option to try as I can get some I5's for Â£175 3-PW with them in.  The TT website say I should go for the HL S300 shafts... Hmm...

Just re-tried it on carry 145 and it says reg Rifle 4.0.. This is soo confusing.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 19, 2010)

I swing a driver at 96 (note, not 95, or 97) mph. I was c/f for my irons by Titleist. I was borderline, could go R300, could go S300. Had S300 in my previous irons, so figured I would go with them. However, my strike with the R300s was slightly more consistent, so on their recommendation, that's what I went with. Don't regret it. Still got stiff shaft for driver and 5 wood. Works ok for me.

Yes, you could go S300, but probably best not to.


----------



## percy_layer (Feb 19, 2010)

Also be aware that the stiffer the shaft, then the tighter the dispersion and the more accurate you will tend to be. It is also important to like the 'feel' of the club when playing a shot. I used X flex 11 years ago for a few months and couldn't feel anything below the grip, changed to S300 and felt a lot more comfortable hitting shots.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 19, 2010)

It's the 3 and 4i you will find harder to hit, so it depends how many hybrids you carry?


----------



## JustOne (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't have the option to try as I can get some I5's for Â£175 3-PW with them in.  The TT website say I should go for the HL S300 shafts... Hmm...

Just re-tried it on carry 145 and it says reg Rifle 4.0.. This is soo confusing.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, I got to HL S100 by inputting FAST as my tempo and rifle 5.0 by putting average... far too much guesswork on that site.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 19, 2010)

Tried that site ,wasn't convinced everything was stiff shafts no good now with my dodgy back.My swing speed is between 90 -95 mph in a driver and i've got 5.5 PX in my irons which were fitted using the Mizuno Optomiser and i'm finding them to stiff, do you guys think i should use regular shafts in my irons, i've went back to regular in my driver.
Any advice or slagging appreciated.


----------



## DelB (Feb 19, 2010)

Any advice or slagging appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

You're a Dundonian to$$er!


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 19, 2010)

Edinburgh rent boy


----------



## DelB (Feb 19, 2010)

Edinburgh rent boy  

Click to expand...

Hey, it pays the bills!


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 19, 2010)

Edinburgh rent boy  

Click to expand...

Hey, it pays the bills!  

Click to expand...


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 19, 2010)

I play with DG R300 (regulars) and get on with them very well.

If you look online you will read that some teaching pros believe amateurs too often use shafts that are too stiff for them.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2010)

I always used DGR300 until I got the X20 Tours and they have the Project X5.0 in. Its firm rather than regular and seemed to suit me quite well.
When I got i15's fitted the stats were coming up with stiff AWT's at my swing speed - much the same a Parmo's - this may have been one of the reasons we didn't gel. They did feel different. Now I'm back with the 5.0's I'm much happier and back to swinging well.

As an aside - if we're all playing shafts that are too stiff for us and we're all getting custom fitted....
How does that work?


----------



## JustOne (Feb 19, 2010)

Parmo,... erm, Leodis...
My driver speed was 112mph last year when measured by Callaway, I use regular shafts in my irons, in fact I think they are less than that, D/G R300u. In the Summer 9-iron is my 150 club, at the moment 8-iron is my 150 club.

I know several long hitters who don't go higher than Rifle 5.0.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 19, 2010)

I guess a percentage of people dont believe in custom fitting and just plum for stiffs because thats what everyone else uses. 

I use stiff graphite in my woods and its a combination that seems to suit me.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 19, 2010)

I guess a percentage of people dont believe in custom fitting and just plum for stiffs because thats what everyone else uses.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, ego comes into it too... "look at me I've got rifle 7.0's"  ...but can't hit 'em


----------



## CrapHacker (Feb 20, 2010)

Has anyone mentioned the loss of distance that a sub 100mph guy would normally lose with the stiffies ?

I'm still using S300 shafted Titleists and whilst I love the clubs, and they go straight enough, I'd give my left little finger for Regs in them.

JMO.


----------



## Parmo (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the help fellas, looks like I will have to tell the fella who I was buying from I no longer need them, not that bad as it was kinda not on ebay as the sale had finished before I contacted him.

Now who mentioned rent boys....


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm still using S300 shafted Titleists and whilst I love the clubs, and they go straight enough, I'd give my left little finger for Regs in them.
JMO.
		
Click to expand...

I have said that you can have a "test" of my John Letters Trilogy. Take them out for 3 or 4 rounds, no obligation. See what you think of them. They are a super club.
Let me know and I'll pass them over to James to give to you, I know you are taking secret coaching lessons...


----------



## Ethan (Feb 20, 2010)

Tried that site ,wasn't convinced everything was stiff shafts no good now with my dodgy back.My swing speed is between 90 -95 mph in a driver and i've got 5.5 PX in my irons which were fitted using the Mizuno Optomiser and i'm finding them to stiff, do you guys think i should use regular shafts in my irons, i've went back to regular in my driver.
Any advice or slagging appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

PX 5.5 is probably too stiff for a player with 90-95mph driver speed. That is slightly stiffer than TT DGS300. You would probably be better in a softer flex.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 20, 2010)

Parmo,... erm, Leodis...
My driver speed was 112mph last year when measured by Callaway, I use regular shafts in my irons, in fact I think they are less than that, D/G R300u. In the Summer 9-iron is my 150 club, at the moment 8-iron is my 150 club.

I know several long hitters who don't go higher than Rifle 5.0.
		
Click to expand...

That is pretty atypical, though. Driver speed of 112 is Tour level, and no Tour players use R shafts, with more using X than S, or PX 6.5 or stiffer.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 20, 2010)

Tried that site ,wasn't convinced everything was stiff shafts no good now with my dodgy back.My swing speed is between 90 -95 mph in a driver and i've got 5.5 PX in my irons which were fitted using the Mizuno Optomiser and i'm finding them to stiff, do you guys think i should use regular shafts in my irons, i've went back to regular in my driver.
Any advice or slagging appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

PX 5.5 is probably too stiff for a player with 90-95mph driver speed. That is slightly stiffer than TT DGS300. You would probably be better in a softer flex.
		
Click to expand...

What would you recommend mate ,TT DGR300,PX 5.0, Ping AWT REG, KBS


----------



## RGDave (Feb 20, 2010)

Has anyone mentioned the loss of distance that a sub 100mph guy would normally lose with the stiffies ?

I'm still using S300 shafted Titleists and whilst I love the clubs, and they go straight enough, I'd give my left little finger for Regs in them.

JMO.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sub 100 and used stiff in my irons for a while. I went back to regular DG and felt the trade was worth it. I felt the distances were the same but going back to reg showed that with stiff the ball was actually travelling very low.

As for woods, I think the players on the borderline who choose stiff must like the trajectory and consistency in accuracy. I had a long chat yesterday with a good player (got down to 3, now up to 7 - he's getting older) and he was on the cusp at his latest C/F. He chose regular in his Ping woods and reckons he hits it better and further than 10 years ago. Perhaps most importantly for him, he says that the old problem of pushing a little has more or less gone, in fact he's hitting draws accidentally these days.


----------



## Andy (Feb 20, 2010)

I had S300's in a set of Callys and it was like swinging a girder.
No feedback at all
		
Click to expand...

My m8 is friends with Bradlet Dredge and has use of his clubs. PLayed last year with him over in Spain and had a look at Dredge's irons. PX 7.0 now that was like a bit rebar lol

Andy


----------



## Ethan (Feb 20, 2010)

Tried that site ,wasn't convinced everything was stiff shafts no good now with my dodgy back.My swing speed is between 90 -95 mph in a driver and i've got 5.5 PX in my irons which were fitted using the Mizuno Optomiser and i'm finding them to stiff, do you guys think i should use regular shafts in my irons, i've went back to regular in my driver.
Any advice or slagging appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

PX 5.5 is probably too stiff for a player with 90-95mph driver speed. That is slightly stiffer than TT DGS300. You would probably be better in a softer flex.
		
Click to expand...

What would you recommend mate ,TT DGR300,PX 5.0, Ping AWT REG, KBS
		
Click to expand...

It is hard to say. I think you need a fitting with some launch monitor stats and an idea how you like the feel of different shafts. PX feels rather dead to some people, KBS is said to be like a PX with feel. TT DG can be a bit heavy.

I would say that the short list would include KBS Reg, TT DG R300 and Rifle (not PX) 5.0, but beyond that, need a fitter.


----------



## Parmo (Feb 20, 2010)

I was thinking of the KBS reg, I can get either the G15 or I15 with KBS with a upgrade charge.


----------



## kid2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Leodis i took 2 demo 6 irons out today Wilsonstaff FG Tour Irons similar to paddy harringtons as im going to buy them.
One had the R300 and the other had the S300.
I had no problem hitting any of these clubs even though they are supposed to be " Players Clubs".
My driver swing speed is 108 mph i have stiff shafts in my woods and driver and the only difference i could see in the irons and echoed by my pro is that the R300 will ngive a little more distance but as an earlier post said the S300 is more accurate. I hit this 6 Iron within a yard 175 yards as a mate had a gps checking my distance....Also the dispersion from both clubs was tighter than my current clubs.
There is only 3grms difference in both these shafts weights.
The flight with the R300 was high whereas i got a more penetrating flight with the S300.
Im currently off 19 and i have wilsonstaff Di7 irons with uniflex tx105 shafts which i always hit with a fade.
With the FG Tours i was either drawing them something i could never do with an iron or hitting them fairly straight...
I know my opinion can be taken with a pinch of salt but i said it may be of some use to you.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 21, 2010)

I would go with the S300 shafts if your dispersion is tighter. This will also help your handicap come down and youll find theyll be easier to hit in the wind if your getting a more penetrating ball flight.


----------



## Roops (Mar 4, 2010)

Hope this is not considered a Hi-jack, but what's the correlation between reg/stiff when graphite is the material. For instance, I use reg steel shafts in my irons, however some regular hybrids with graphite seem really too soft for my swing. (Cobra probably a bit too soft, whereas Ping reg/graphite are ok). Is a reg steel a bit closer to a stiff graphite ?


----------



## Ethan (Mar 4, 2010)

Hope this is not considered a Hi-jack, but what's the correlation between reg/stiff when graphite is the material. For instance, I use reg steel shafts in my irons, however some regular hybrids with graphite seem really too soft for my swing. (Cobra probably a bit too soft, whereas Ping reg/graphite are ok). Is a reg steel a bit closer to a stiff graphite ?
		
Click to expand...

Again, depends on the brand. Grafalloy Blue, for example (not Prolaunch, mind) in Reg is pretty stiff, but some stock shafts in stiff are a lot softer. Weight is also a big factor with graphite, and some drivers use pretty light shafts (<60g), which increases your speed and probably needs some counterbalancing with more stiffness to maintain control.


----------

